# tires for 135i 255/40/18 vice 255/35/18



## rabbi333 (Aug 23, 2011)

No replies to my original post on replacing the run flats on my 135i so after reading tons of post I decided to get the Mich pilot super sports. I went with the 225/40/18 on the front and was going get 255/35/18 on the back but the tire shop put on 255/40/18 instead. 

what would the side effects be off having the 40's vice the 35's. 

thanks


----------



## kyfdx (Aug 4, 2003)

rabbi333 said:


> No replies to my original post on replacing the run flats on my 135i so after reading tons of post I decided to get the Mich pilot super sports. I went with the 225/40/18 on the front and was going get 255/35/18 on the back but the tire shop put on 255/40/18 instead.
> 
> what would the side effects be off having the 40's vice the 35's.
> 
> thanks


It's a huge difference.. The incorrect tires are a full 1" taller than than stock.. They might work, but they might rub... It could throw off the stability control, because they aren't turning at the same rate as the front tires.

No way I'd run them that way..


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

kyfdx said:


> it's a huge difference.. The incorrect tires are a full 1" taller than than stock.. They might work, but they might rub... It could throw off the stability control, because they aren't turning at the same rate as the front tires.
> 
> No way i'd run them that way..


+1


----------



## rabbi333 (Aug 23, 2011)

thanks.. I went back and got the 35's put on..


----------



## snoboat1 (Jan 24, 2013)

*PSS sizes*

Just curious how do you like your Pilots with the sizes you have on them, do they feel spongy or do they perform really well if you push them.

How is the comfort aspect ?

Thanks


----------

